# My Newest Humidor... A bit of Cigar Pr0n!!!



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

My latest humidor... a Lotus... A.K.A "Fuente Humidor"... Yeah I know It has a couple CC's and a Diamond Crown inside... lol 
This humidor is supposed to only hold 25 according to the box, but as you can see I have stuffed about 45 or so sticks in there... 

The GF gave it to me about 2 weeks early for Christmas, so I could get it all seasoned up since my other humidor was overstuffed!!!



Bottom row.. Anejo 55's, 60, 48's, 49, WoAM's, Opus Reserve de chateau's


2nd Row.. Anejo 77 Sharks, Opus xXx(Power Ranger), Super Belicoso, Lost City Toro


Anejo.. 46's, 50's Partaga PC, Opus PerfeXion 4's, Petit Lanceros's, WoA's.


Between the Lines, Bolivar PC, Sancho Panaz PC, Monte #4(PC), Diamond Crown Maximus.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A very nice humidor Jason! Can't say I can complain about the selection of smokes!!! They look good in there.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

AF Heaven, Nice stash


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice box. You need to clear some of those out of there, they need room to breath. My address is in my profile


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

very nice!

What is that silver puck like thing in the top right?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice and stocked with some good stuff.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow that is a sexy humidor. It looks like one happy humidor with all those great smokes in there!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice selection of smokes. Humidor looks like its doing its job quite well.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> very nice!
> 
> What is that silver puck like thing in the top right?


That would be one of them crappy analog hygrometers... Haven't thrown it out yet... It reads 15rh under, and is not adjustable... lol


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> My latest humidor... a Lotus... A.K.A "Fuente Humidor"...


I like your style. :hat:

Sexy box there Jason.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Sooooo hot.... want to touch the humi.... lol


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

I think we can excuse the CC's and the Diamond crown for the other beautifulness of the humidor. Awesome stuff man.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Very cool looking box and filled with primo goodies!!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I had to go back and look a second time to see the humi. I totally missed it the first time. I was too busy drooling over the smokes. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that. 

Gee, I think I'll grab an Opus now!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

That is one good looking humidor and the cigars are awesome...Happy smoking!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Something tells me you like Fuentes! Nice box --


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good lookin setup and stash bro.....:dude:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice looking humi, even better smokes in there! Enjoy them in good health brother.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Something tells me you like Fuentes! Nice box --


I do.. lol... My other humi has all the other smokes i like in it(daily smokes).. its mainly nonfuente and maybe a stick or two of lower end fuentes. I just wanted to make this my aging humi that I don't open to often.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

All I can say is Wow. Truely beautiful selection.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice selection and humi ...but it almost looks like you need a bigger one, that thing is filled to the top.


----------

